# Help! Can't get SD Card slot working on 2018 Mega Drive Flashback HD



## ChrisGreen (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi there

I've just bought a 2018 Mega Drive Flashback HD (the second release with the SD card slot).

I've updated it with the 20190226.img firmware from the ATGames site. This adds the SD Card slot to the menu, but I can't get a single card's contents to show-up (the SD Card menu item remains greyed out).

I've used a variety of cards, from old 8GB Class 4 cards all the way up to 32GB Class 10 cards. All formatted as Fat32. All are readable for installing the firmware update, but none show up in the actual UI. I have a folder on the card called GAME, inside which I have a selection of Mega Drive ROMs that I've used successfully on a real Mega Drive using an Everdrive cart.

Does anyone have any idea what's going wrong here and how I can fix it please?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ChrisGreen (Sep 16, 2019)

Never mind, got to the bottom of it myself. The game roms need the suffix .md to be visible to the ATGames unit. No .md files present, it greys out the SD Card menu item, even though it can see and read/write backups to the card, as well as load firmware updates from it.

Also noticed that the Mega Drive Flashback HD seems to truncate filenames quite randomly. At first I thought it was restricted to 8 characters, then I spotted that it is showing some of my rom files that have more than 8 characters, but randomly clipping the last letter off the name. Odd, but working at least and working very well too. Now I've got it reading rom files, I'm very happy with the unit.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2019)

Strongly recommend using this app to manage the SD card.. https://gbatemp.net/threads/genesis-flashback-hd-2018-game-manager.529624/


----------



## ChrisGreen (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like an interesting tool, don’t suppose there’s a MacOS version?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 17, 2019)

Rename the files to .bin instead of .md.
.md will clip the last letter of the file name.


----------



## ChrisGreen (Sep 17, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Rename the files to .bin instead of .md.
> .md will clip the last letter of the file name.


That's really helpful - thanks for the tip. Going to do some batch renaming of my ROM collection this evening, so will flip them all to .bin

Cheers
Chris


----------



## DoctorMike (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry to ask - I have tried to find this here and online - can anyone tell me the best SD card (size, format, read speed) to use in the Flashback?


----------



## BobSega (Dec 21, 2019)

ChrisGreen said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just bought a 2018 Mega Drive Flashback HD (the second release with the SD card slot).
> 
> ...


Chris , you wrote that you had problem with sd card. I also have this second edition sega mega drive with ssd slot. I putted card with firmware to slot but i dont see anty menu for sd card, any grey out, just nothing about sd card. Howu you add sd menu to console?? please help !


----------

